# a tulip wood pepper mill for a celebrity chef...



## The Penguin (Sep 19, 2012)

My wife gave me a meet-n-greet package with Giada De Laurentiis for a gift.

I'd known about it for months, so it was no surprise. Then my wife says..."you could give her one of your pens."

I said - "I could make her a pepper mill"

so I did. I used a crush/grind mechanism and a piece of tulip wood that I'd been holding on to for several years just to make a pepper mill. (I think I was going to give it to my mom...but Giada got it instead.)

I've only made 1 other mill in the past, and never finished it because I had a big catch and nearly destroyed it. Plus I hated the shape. 

So technically, this would be my first pepper mill. There's a few "oops" moments that came with this one...and a few flat spots in the long curve. I should have made the top a bit smaller, but I liked the bit of sapwood that was there, so I left it.

She was either thrilled...or very gracious when I gave it to her in the meet-n-greet. There were about 30 other people in the room at the time...then we went to the "celebrity theater" where we had VIP seating and she did a cooking demo with a crowd of 300+ people. There was another pepper mill on the cooking set (it was obviously a hand-made mill). It was removed, and mine placed there. During her demo - she had opportunity to put fresh pepper in a vinaigrette dressing...and then she pointed out to the entire audience that I had made it for her. She had me stand up. It was quite exciting to say the least. 

maybe I'll see it on her show someday...if I don't...I'll always have the memory and a nice photo of Giada...me...and the mill I made just for her.


----------



## reiddog1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice looking mill, but an even better experience.  Cheers for both.

Dave


----------



## thewishman (Sep 19, 2012)

What a great day. Nice mill.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 19, 2012)

That's pretty cool, Shawn! You might just see it on her set... if she doesn't take it home.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 19, 2012)

Great job on the mill, I have some on order in a group buy. You have a very memorable event there! What fun! We will keep an eye out for it too.

My avatar pic is an olivewood bottle stopper I made which my wife gave to Tyler Florence at a meet and greet. He was thrilled as well.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 20, 2012)

Thats an awesome experience and a very nice mill. I had a similar experience in meeting Ben McDonald several years ago. I made him a pen/pencil set with his name and the Orioles emblem engraved in them. He told me that it was the thoughtful gift that he had ever received. He signed 27 cards and a ball for my son. It was an experience that we will always cherish.


----------



## OOPS (Sep 20, 2012)

What a great story!  I am so glad you shared that with us.  My parents are big fans of hers so they will love hearing about your meeting with her.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 21, 2012)

Both the mill and the gal are very pretty.Congrats sir,Victor


----------



## WildThings (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow that is so cool.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats Shawn! The mill looks stellar and it would be awesome if it made it on her show. 

I do have one question though...

What kinda pen did she use to write the the thank you card? :tongue:


----------



## RichB (Sep 22, 2012)

Outstanding Mill with a great story.  Thanks for sharing.  I have had the parts, for one, for over a year and still haven't got the nerve to make it. Someday I hope.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 22, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> Congrats Shawn! The mill looks stellar and it would be awesome if it made it on her show.
> 
> I do have one question though...
> 
> What kinda pen did she use to write the the thank you card? :tongue:


a Sharpie. :frown:

had I thought about it in time - I would have made one of the sharpie holders that uses the refills and given that to her as well....or maybe I could just send her one...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome pepper mill.... my preferred mill works are the crush/grind and I'm a real fan of the Tulipwood... hope it does get a mention on her show.


----------

